# A quote that may explain how people plan?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Read an article that had a quote in it from Sociologist Phyllis Moen that may sorta explain a lot:

"Planning for retirement is a lot like planning for a wedding. Both preparations tend to be focused on a single event - - you may not plan for the marriage that follows the wedding or the years that follow your last day on the job."

Thoughts?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds about right, know a few, on both counts....James


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

This is a good quote!

Nobody can predict the future.

What you think you may want now will be different 10 or 20 years from now.

I have a long story but won't bore you folks with it here.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

*In the woods*......please type your long story 
I'd like to read it. And I am sure it won't be boring.
Nice to have you join us here on this forum btw


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Micheal said:


> Read an article that had a quote in it from Sociologist Phyllis Moen that may sorta explain a lot:
> 
> "Planning for retirement is a lot like planning for a wedding. Both preparations tend to be focused on a single event - - you may not plan for the marriage that follows the wedding or the years that follow your last day on the job."
> 
> Thoughts?


We made lots of plans before we married 37 years ago but there were many unexpected detours along the way. We are planning again in retirement but know to allow for the unexpected. I plan like we will be around for another 25 or 30 years. But I live each to the fullest as it might be my last on this earth!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

In the woods....
I'm still interested in your long story


----------

